# Looking for a good Gardenia



## AZ Soaper (Sep 6, 2010)

I need a true gardenia scent. Who has the best?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Me too.  So far I have tried Camden Gray and Peak and they were both just ok.  Peak was the better.  Might have to break out of cheap mode here.


----------



## TessC (Sep 6, 2010)

I really like the gardenia from Majestic Mountain Sage, it's not 100% like sticking your nose into a gardenia blossom and sniffing but it's close to my nose. It doesn't discolor at all, but it definitely moves things along at a brisk pace (not surprisingly), and the scent seems to stick really well in CP.


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Brambleberry Fragrance*

Has anyone tried the BB version?  I have been thinking about ordering it.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 7, 2010)

I like new directions    gardenia


----------



## agriffin (Sep 7, 2010)

I've tried WSP and really liked it.  It was pretty strong...I think it heated up a bit faster than the norm, but most florals do in my experience.


----------



## ChrisShepp (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Brambleberry Fragrance*



			
				cmd439 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the BB version?  I have been thinking about ordering it.



I have - to MY nose it is very realistic, but two people have told me that while they like the smell, they don't think it smells like Gardenia. YMMV. No morphing or fading. Can't remember if it accelerated or not - I can't find my notes on that batch.


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Brambleberry Fragrance*



			
				ChrisShepp said:
			
		

> cmd439 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input!  I think I'm going to give it a shot on my next order


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 8, 2010)

I have this sitting on my bench for soaping today BB's so will be interested to see how it cures with the soap as smells Gardenish to me out of bottle


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 8, 2010)

I grew up with 3 gardenia bushes outside my bedroom window and BB's smells nothing like them. In my opinion BB's Gardenia is awful. I said the same thing on another forum (years ago) and Anne Marie sent me a bar she made so I could smell it. It stinks. Maybe in MP or no gel CP it might be alright. Dottie


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 8, 2010)

The gardenia scent that Crabtree and Evelyn used to carry was really nice.  They don't carry it anymore.  I wonder if anyone would still do a dupe of it?


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 9, 2010)

DottieF. said:
			
		

> I grew up with 3 gardenia bushes outside my bedroom window and BB's smells nothing like them. In my opinion BB's Gardenia is awful. I said the same thing on another forum (years ago) and Anne Marie sent me a bar she made so I could smell it. It stinks. Maybe in MP or no gel CP it might be alright. Dottie



Do you remember what you think it smelled like?    I would appreciate your input.


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 9, 2010)

OOB is smelled slightly "gardenia-like" but soaped it just smelled nasty. Dottie


----------



## Mandarin (Sep 9, 2010)

My absolute favorite Gardenia is from MMS. I have tried so many because it is such a great seller. There is nothing like the Gardenia Lily from MMS.


----------



## fasanis100 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is the one I recommend and use:  http://www.etsy.com/listing/48382680/ga ... etic-grade

It works great in my soaps and I know is also good on candles.  I purchase directly from the manufacturer in minimum of 8 pounds, that is why I try to sell the excess.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Sep 21, 2010)

I am not a floral fan so IDK if it is true to the real thing or not but my customers love the Gardenia Blossom from Mill Creek...


----------



## SmellyKat (Oct 15, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> I like new directions    gardenia




Can you make a batch of soap using EO and a FO???


----------



## Lolly (Oct 19, 2010)

_I like the gardenia from starrvillecandleandsupply.com
They are located here in Texas in Longview and Tyler. I've ordered gardenia from other places, but this is the one I like best,and have had the most  success with._


----------

